# Worlds best exhaust new challenger: GTC TITAN IS COMING



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Some of you may know we have been working hard the last 12 months developing & testing a number of prototype Titanium exhausts for the R35 with the aim of releasing a production model under the GTC brand. We decided there was a need to produce and supply a Super High quality Titanium exhaust and better value than the versions from ARC / Amuse (circa £3,500) and designed and tested specifically on the European spec R35.

We imported a large number of Titanium performance exhausts for our clients from Amuse (GTC is official European distributor), Sunline Racing (GTC official euro dist), HKS Kansai (gtc...), and others so we know the good stuff. Amuse is considered the best Titanium exhaust in the world, and we agree the Titanium is super high quality, world class welds but i question the design, it is too similar to OEM exhaust IMO.

The Titanium for the GTC Titan is 100% Japanese high grade, simply put it’s the best in the world in our opinion. All best Japanese tuners such as Amuse buy their Titanium and made by Nippon Steel Corp.


Why Titanium ?

1. It’s very strong - as strong as Steel
2. Light weight - Specific gravity is 4.51, 60% of that of steel
3. Corrosion resistance (will not rust) - Exceptional seawater corrosion resistance — the optimum material for equipment and parts exposed to seawater / salty roads
4. High Formability - Formability is better to that of steel
5. Non magnetism - Never becomes magnetized
6. Sound from high flow gas – Sound at high rev down shift can not be rivalled by steel
7. Appearance – Titanium welds and exposure to heat colour can not be rivalled by Steel
8. Rare and exclusive – only a few places in World can do the process of Titanium. The best Titanium in the world comes from Japan, Nippon Steel.

So now some people may have a better idea why GTC Titan is more expensive than the other steel version, the two can not be compared the difference is night and day. One is job mass made and the other takes 4 weeks to make.

Before we allow any of our new GTC Titan exhaust to be shipped out we wanted to do as much testing as possible on dyno, on road, on track in as many conditions as possible

We also removed the exhaust every few weeks to inspect, now up to near 4 month point. Still high quality and very happy with sound and performance, really opens up after a few 100 miles

As seen b4 OEM exhaust, removed after only 300 miles / 1 month of use !


































Look at the flow on the R35 OEM exhaust. Just imagine high flow exhaust gas smashing the circled areas. This exhaust sound is 88db. Now in all honestly how can you call this Godzilla ?


Fitting GTC Titan ‘Street Performer’


































Designed, Developed and tested in conjunction with World Series/A1GP/F1 Williams test driver, World series Fairuz Fauzy



























2 Month Inspection


















Still super high quality. Notice natural ti burn appearing. Goes without saying 0% rust, cracks or any issues  

Our final design Y-pipe is being tweeked will be slightly different, lighter and more flow effective ! 

We have now tested out our own 6 different Y-pipe design

What can i say we're not Mine$ we won't bang out the first thing we can think of i.e near exact same as oem with mild weight saving and mild sound improvements.

Road testing a second design Y-pipe. Our plan is to offer a selection of different pipe options




























Mmmm Enkei's. Yup i know Cooper Tires slightly too low profile & needs suspension 


















Putting the finally nail, if there was any space left in my official Nissan warranty haha. Castrol Edge 10W60


Testing euro accessPORT and exhaust parts on the dyno


















Testing on oval, on track and 3/4 mile strip straight










Vids available on www.youtube.com/teamgtc 


Note the good guys own their own 35's and r&d on their own cars, they don't use their clients cars

We are planning to release 3 different GTC Titan set ups

GTC Titan Silent 92db 10kg
GTC Titan Street Performer 98db 6.6kg
GTC Titan Race edition 100db + 3.5inch with even smaller resonators. Under 6kg. This will be what Godzilla sounds like !


The first few lucky guys will be getting their GTC Titan Street performer in 4 weeks time.



Cheers Benji


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

destined for exhaust grave yard in the sky


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

Ben, don't show us the pics... lets send me the BOX ) I want it soooo much, can't sleep can't eat when You show me pics 

it's like when i see fantastic girl at party where I'm with my GF lol


----------



## Hazardous (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks great Ben.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

God exhaust is coming. You shall see hail from a clear sky.


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh my... sweet Mary, Joesph and baby Jesus.... we are not worthy :bowdown1:

I'm off to rob a bank... :chuckle:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Aerodramatics said:


> Oh my... sweet Mary, Joesph and baby Jesus.... we are not worthy :bowdown1:
> 
> I'm off to rob a bank... :chuckle:


Need a driver?

Got a nice fast car......... :chuckle:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Andy

Any feedback on the Cobb Stage 2 now you have had it installed for a couple of weeks??

Feel free to PM so as not to hijack thread away from these sexy exhausts!

D


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for the kind feedback, makes it all worth while

Anyone want to see 3.5in race prototype pics then ? Mmmm


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Andy
> 
> Any feedback on the Cobb Stage 2 now you have had it installed for a couple of weeks??
> 
> ...


Stonkingly fast my friend!

Getting some data logs together for Ben to check over but not had any issues thus far. In the wet I get wheelspin in all gears, any speed, with over use of throttle! Ace!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

never mind that ! who wants to see Ti ex p*rn ?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> never mind that ! who wants to see Ti ex p*rn ?



Yes please!!


----------



## alastairw (Sep 19, 2008)

Me too please...


----------



## Nicks_Pop (Jul 12, 2009)

And I.......But I would LOVE to HEAR it purr too!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Zorst mania*



Nicks_Pop said:


> And I.......But I would LOVE to HEAR it purr too!


YouTube - teamgtc's Channel

Nick, It's all here to hear: drive-off, in-car, drive-by and titan ex static; listen and weep for mercy ! :bawling::thumbsup:

Ben, I am seriously going to end up blowing a stack of cash with GTC. My wish list so far is:

GTC Titan Street Performer
GTC Titan Y-Pipe matched to Street Performer
GTC Light Kit
Stage I Cobb AccessPort
Huge Wing !!!! LOL. How about some multi-ele action? 
Whatever next... ? :squintdan :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Aero. tbh as you can imagine youtube doesn't do sound justice, maybe it can even de-value a quality product / sound. Its differcult to replicate to the human ear the sound of down blip at high rev with titanium.

Will have all the goodies on our demo car shortly for promo so everyone can see in the flesh. These things take time tho.

Sounds good aero, we will defo look after guys who take complete GTC packages and run a couple classy decals 

I'm going to hold off posting the race editon Titan, going to get some better pics taken, on car and maybe some studio pics etc..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

As part of your testing regime, are you going to take your demo car to some noise-sensitive tracks, e.g. Bedford Autodrome, Donington, Castle Combe etc to see what the actual drive-by noise levels are?

Static measurements are meaningless as GT-Rs don't really make any noise until they're under boost.

The last thing you want I'm sure is a load of enthusiastic customers getting thrown off circuits having ordered the wrong exhaust!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Dave its the small things which count eh ? you wouldn't see Amuse, Mines or HKS doing testing at Bedford aero (10 mins from me  ), Silverstone etc..etc.. most jap brands don't even list sound db. I know exactly what Bedford is like and will be able to offer a suitable option.

Production GTC Titan is around 8 weeks away


Until recently it was in Alfa stage (1 custom prototype model release just for our car tests 5 months now)

Now entered phase 2 Beta stage (a few units released on select special 35's).

Titan models will be sold in very limited numbers to ensure exclusivity, and they just take too long to make.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Would the ti catback pipe fit on another brand midpipe?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*HPC Nobles*

Today High Performance GT-R Nissan dealer Nobles in Scotland fitted GTC Titan Street performer to a special project R35

Nobles are an approved supplier and fitting centre for GTC power packs

This 35 was also fitted with GTC Turbo outlets and AccessPORT, both installed by Nobles who have recived very specific detailed instructions and support from us.

Next step for this 35 will be datalogging, custom mapping (by us not Nobles) and dyno runs.










This is our new design Y-pipe, so please disregard the one in previous pics (will update website etc..), after lots testing on track, road and dyno this is the design we have run with for Street performer. It also weights less under 4kg! There will be another version for race editon 90mm




























6.6 kg !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow, that is exhaust porn!

I see you have dropped the Y-pipe resonator.
Can you get us drive-by noise levels please?

And do they "coke up" i.e. get noisier over a few weeks like steel ones do?
If so it will be interesting to see noise levels a few weeks later too.

Darnit, I had just about made up my mind that the car was optimal as it was...  :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Titanium opens up even more than Steel !


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ok here is GTC TITAN Race edition 'Godzilla'


With decat downpipes looking 105db 


































Bigger 3.5inch, bigger tips, smaller resonators and lighter

I'm expecting this to be popular with ex Skyline owners who appreciate RB28 105db. like myself all day long.

This is going on Fairuz Fauzy R35 at the weekend, will post install pics etc.. one will also be going on my 35 when back together :squintdan


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

(will get new studio pic done for new y-pipe)










Genuine 6.6kg vs OEM 17.45kg

The only other lighter Ti exhaust i know of is the Sunline SR edition, but only has x 2 tail pipes. 5.9kg

Amuse is 9.6kg
Mine$ no weight listing


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Titanium opens up even more than Steel !


Well in that case, a noise measurement after a few weeks of use is even more important.

For me, I don't want it too noisy as the stupid NIMBYs in this country say our cars can't be too noisy on track.

I've had the annoyance of being thrown off Bedford in a stock F430 and Donington in a Z06 with merely different headers.

Basically I want lighter weight, more power but no more noise than my current set up, i.e. just the Milltek Y-pipe.

Also if you choose the "non-burnt" finish on the exit pipes, will they gradually blue up over use anyway?

Not sure I like the blue. Stock silver rolled tips do look good and are noticeable (when clean).


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

no worries dave will look into a 'driving miss daisy' edition just for bedford.

a few non burn / all Silver editons being made at moment. We ran a poll on nagtroc and it was about 70-30% in favour of Burnt.

But yes as you can see in my progress pics will turn blue/purple anyway ! :flame: more so if heat wrap


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't wait to get my bad boy fitted..........

If it is even half as good as it looks in the photos i am in for a treat!.....


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

great, Ben lucky guys can choose which version will they get? street performer or race? Race is even lighter than 6,6kg?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Kislik said:


> great, Ben lucky guys can choose which version will they get? street performer or race? Race is even lighter than 6,6kg?


Hi Jan,

The first batch and what you ordered is GTC Titan Street Performer. Race edition is new release. No worries if you like to change but will take little longer :squintdan

Race Edition will suit your new dymags


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

105db, now I'd love to hear that


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> The first batch and what you ordered is GTC Titan Street Performer. Race edition is new release. No worries if you like to change but will take little longer :squintdan
> 
> Race Edition will suit your new dymags



Hard decision, sooner performer, or later racer .... mmm yes I know I want racer and I want it NOW 

how much longer?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

what are the sound limits like at circuits in Czech ? no limits on nurburgring right.

also what would your gf say about the sound ? you might need to buy more LV bags :chuckle:


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> what are the sound limits like at circuits in Czech ? no limits on nurburgring right.
> 
> also what would your gf say about the sound ? you might need to buy more LV bags :chuckle:




Ben haha funny with LV bags, ok going to Prague city center for one.... hell noooo I need CF hood and rear wing and a set of light Recaros  no she's fine, because almost 100% I drive my GTR alone

but You are right I should take care about noise limits. Czech tracks are ok, but most of German and Austrian are limited up to 98 or max 100. even Nurburgring is for public days and there is just 95db and they are VERY agressive to measure it... last year they measured my GTR twice but it was bone stock at the moment, so it was very quiet...

mmm racer will go over 100? I have decated non resonated willall y-pipe and I have stock down pipes which I plan to keep ....


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

yes racer will go above 100 as virtually no resonators. In that case keep to Street performer and stock engine cats and will be fine for those circuits.

Also for these sort of situations exploring the idea of incabin control of sound and /or silencer built into y-pipe which can be easily installed/removed

Give us a few more weeks and will announce the Carbon aero line ups. You should like the GT1 bonnet


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> no worries dave will look into a 'driving miss daisy' edition just for bedford.
> 
> a few non burn / all Silver editons being made at moment. We ran a poll on nagtroc and it was about 70-30% in favour of Burnt.
> 
> But yes as you can see in my progress pics will turn blue/purple anyway ! :flame: more so if heat wrap


So even an unburnt tip will turn blue eventually? And I presume not as evenly as one that has been burnt at the factory? In which case why not do them all burnt?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

David.Yu said:


> So even an unburnt tip will turn blue eventually? And I presume not as evenly as one that has been burnt at the factory? In which case why not do them all burnt?


don't worry about the tips, these won't become so effected, its mostly just the y-pipe which gets hot


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Very nice exhaust!

What grade Ti do you use? Can you sell 3.5" or 4" straight tube and how much is it per foot?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

GTR--J said:


> Very nice exhaust!
> 
> What grade Ti do you use? Can you sell 3.5" or 4" straight tube and how much is it per foot?



Thanks. That's our plan was to bring a serious rival to Amuse etc..

Grade is Japanese Nippon Titanium. Paid for their top stuff.


Titan Race editon is 3.5

4" would be real big and real loud. You'd loose the 4 tips. Can't seen much demand for that Drag only spec and if there was we could do it in Steel instead.

cheers


ben


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Kislik said:


> Hard decision, sooner performer, or later racer .... mmm yes I know I want racer and I want it NOW
> 
> how much longer?


I will tease you and send you some picks of my racer once fitted tomorrow....

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Two sets for Czech 35's

after long wait something has finally arrived... GTC Titan exhaust - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

*Super Deal time*

We are officially launching the Titan range next month, and have started making in limited numbers to keep rare and exclusive. Talking around 20 Street Edition and 10 Race edition.

To celebrate launch, open to GTROC member only deal / GB £2,600 all in ! (Titan exhaust+Y-pipe includes vat and UK Delivery) also throwing in a special Titan custom map for those who have AP's. That’s an incredible price given its the exact same Titanium grade as used by the best Japanese tuners who charge £3,000-£3,500 just for exhaust without shipping etc.. (GTR tax in full effect).

That's probably the best it will be ever and with vat rate due to return to 17.5% end of the year, now's a pretty good time to pre order. (we are also closing mid dec-mid jan for japan trip, dealer visits & autosport show commitments etc..)

A small tweek will be made on the production batch being 125mm tips instead of 120mm.

Offer open for GTC Titan Street Performer & Race edition. Silent will be a little while longer.

Above Super deal is for Titan exhaust & Y-pipe combo. 

GTC Race edition 90mm Y-pipe:

The GTC Nissan GT-R 90mm Midpipe is one of the largest available on the market. Using a large 90mm (3.5") primary pipe we were able to increase exhaust gas flow. Most systems implement two 76mm (3") pipes that Y into a 76mm primary pipe causing turbulence and unnecessary backpressure. By making our primary pipe 90mm we are able to greatly improve exhaust flow, freeing up horsepower and improving spool time. 

Rival brand 76mm Midpipe weight 8kg

GTC race edition 90mm Midpipe weight 3.5kg !!!


As seen in this thread, the Race editon Titan is same design as GTC Street Performer, but 90mm instead of 80mm, has smaller resonators and 125mm vented titanium tips which mimic rear light design.

GTC Titan Race weight 6kg
oem exhaust 17.45kg

I won't make power increase claims, as every R35 is different, other than to say we saw on our demo 35 a 15hp increase on dynodynamics and backed up proven 10.8 seconds using Titan Street Performer, down pipes and map.


I also started a AccessPORT GB but noticed loads people just prefer to contact us direct rather than put name down.

So please just mail us if interested in GTC Titan. We are making a small batch now and will be finished in circa 3 weeks. (including a few in just Ti silver on tips)

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

i stand corrected 3.15kg


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

GTC TITAN Race 'vented 125mm tips'


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

ScottyB said:


> I will tease you and send you some picks of my racer once fitted tomorrow....
> 
> Regards
> 
> ScottyB


I apologies but i totaly forgot to get some pics.

I am away just now but someone at home has kindly offered to get some photos for me and post them.

Will get them up ASAP.

I have the race edition and it sounds out of this world. That and the Cobb are the best money i have spent on my car - fact!

I am sure some of the guys who were present at the Millbrook CAT Driver Training Day will give their feedback and tell you what it sounded like as it went up the Mile Straight!!

If Ben is doing them in limited numbers i would grab a Race Version, but then i am biased, i have fallen in love with mine..........:bowdown1:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Are there any videos to compare stock with the race edition? in terms of sound.


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

ScottyB said:


> I apologies but i totaly forgot to get some pics.
> 
> I am away just now but someone at home has kindly offered to get some photos for me and post them.
> 
> ...


I was there and Scotty B's car sounded awesome. Am trying to convince the banker (aka the wife) of this sound investment decision.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

what db's are we talking here for the race version? basically does it blow your neighbours socks off?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I use to have a Blitz Nur Spec without the baffle that was meant to be 105db on an Evo 6, would be happy if the Race edition sounded like that in volume.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bhp said:


> what db's are we talking here for the race version? basically does it blow your neighbours socks off?


100db

I wouldn't say blow people away loud, add downpipes (remove engine cats) produces real nice deep tone and mildly hear turbo spool.

VR is strangled (caged) beast... unleash Godzilla


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> I use to have a Blitz Nur Spec without the baffle that was meant to be 105db on an Evo 6, would be happy if the Race edition sounded like that in volume.


yup race editon ti exhaust + down pipes will serve up 105 bliss. Sounds similar to a stroked RB28 imo.

On motorways it can hit a boom point, by which time just change up. no different to alot V8 super's.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

90mm Titan Race + 90mm Ti Y-pipe on Scotty B's 35 (still with engine cats i believe, for the moment )

YouTube - R35 GTR with GTC titan exhuast + Y pipe


my 35 with 80mm Titan Street + ti Y-pipe & turbo outlets

YouTube - GTC Titan santa pod 10.9

YouTube - 10.9 run


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

I leave at 04:30 for work on a Monday Morning and have not had any complaints from neighbours and i live in a small culdesac with 8 other houses.

To me it sounds bliss, the wife and i also just travelled from Scotland to Brands at the Weekend and Ben is spot on at around 52 mph you get a vibration and resonance which soon goes completely at 55 mph+, i never sit at that speed anyway so it is no concern.

At motorway cruise speeds 80 mph on the dash so 75 for real it is fine, a very slight purr but not annoying or distracting in any way, if you are mad and don't want to listen you can turn your stereo on and it is not audible but i don't think i have ever had my stereo turned on since i fitted it.

I have a local tunnel i will need to get some video footage from, the sound is stunning both inside and outside of the car, it seriously sounds like an F1 car when going through the tunnel and being pushed on slightly.........

Video above from Ben of mine at idle with some throttle blips, if anyone in Scotland wants to hear it in the flesh give me a shout.

I am also at Silverstone on the 16th for Race Academy if anyone wants to hear it in the flesh?

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

photo kindly provided by Scotty


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

video from Czech
YouTube - Nissan GT-R with GT-C titanium exhaust

Willall Y-pipe and GTC Titan street catback, stock downpipes


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

so the silent version and silent mid pipe are dropped?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

jiaim said:


> so the silent version and silent mid pipe are dropped?


still coming my friend. going for three versions. takes as long as it takes to get how we want  we've run though alot of different y-pipe and exhaust designs and set ups. Have a Silent on a 35 in Germany which has been pounding the 'ring recently.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Ben,

What db increase is there over stock for the silent y-pipe? and if any increase for the silent y-pipe and exhaust complete system over stock?

Also will it be similar in price to the standard Titan version?

And finally any pics?


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

One question about manufacturing :
i thought it wasn't possible to mandrel bent titanium (reminds me the famous gruppe M e46 M3 exhaust) like CTG, TITEK, Limey, Meisterschaft, Amuse, for me all the titanium exhaust would look like the GTC using many welds, now i see some large mandrel bent portions on other exhausts like hks spec R, greddy, and now akrapovic : do they use a different material which can be mandrel bent?


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

Those db´s are minimal compared to others exhaust....like the Amuse R1000 for the S2000...more then 135db´s 

Very high quality items Ben. Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

jiaim said:


> One question about manufacturing :
> i thought it wasn't possible to mandrel bent titanium (reminds me the famous gruppe M e46 M3 exhaust) like CTG, TITEK, Limey, Meisterschaft, Amuse, for me all the titanium exhaust would look like the GTC using many welds, now i see some large mandrel bent portions on other exhausts like hks spec R, greddy, and now akrapovic : do they use a different material which can be mandrel bent?


weld or bend, same titanium different folk have different technique / ideas / preferences










i do like Meisterschaft


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

FiLi said:


> Those db´s are minimal compared to others exhaust....like the Amuse R1000 for the S2000...more then 135db´s
> 
> Very high quality items Ben. Congrats!


agreed


Thanks mate


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

small batch of GTC Titan Street Performer and Race edition is finished & will be available tomorrow 

Tried and tested on Nurburgring











Reminder:

GTC Titan Street Performer

1. Japanese high grade Titanium with super smooth welds
2. Unrivaled value - (no GT-R tax aka Amuse/Mine$)
3. R&D and testing - since last year. On track, street and dyno.
4. OEM 88db vs Street 98db - how Godzilla should sound.
5. OEM 17.45kg vs Street 6.4 kg
6. Superior design air flow
7. V clamp and removable/adjustable tips for ideal fit
8. No take your money and wait 4 weeks - available now !


Super Intro GB price & free custom Titan map offer will end in 3 weeks time (this deal will 100% not be repeated next year) and vat increase end of year ! Added to that i've recently heard price of raw Titanium has gone up :bawling:

£2,300 + vat Titan & Y-pipe combo. Sorry we won't sell the exhaust/Y-pipe indivuially at this promo price.

Available in either all Ti Silver or Ti burn't


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ben

That is just pure PORN !! I love it !!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Steve said:


> Ben
> 
> That is just pure PORN !! I love it !!!



thanks mate 


Will get some pro pics taken this weekend. also ripping off my current street 80mm and replacing for 90mm love


----------



## B[email protected] (May 16, 2003)

A short Vid clip of Scotty B's 35 with GTC Titan Race 90mm & Downpipes

YouTube - Nissan R35 GTR Full Titanium Race exhaust with catless downipes sound - Standing throttle blips 

more clips to follow


We had 10 Titan Race editon 90mm in stock this week all sold, no more left.

Street performer 80mm available


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

just a reminder of Scotty B's sound clips @ Knock Hill

GTC Titan Race 90mm + decat down pipes


YouTube - Nissan R35 GTR Knockhill passing pitwall up the straight Video 1

YouTube - Nissan R35 GTR Knockhill passing pitwall up the straight Video 3

YouTube - Nissan R35 GTR versus Evo in car footage Knockhill

YouTube - Nissan R35 GTR in car footage Knockhill trackday wet weather Video 1



A few new owners

Big power project in Romania with custom GT30's + Titan 90mm











Another 35 in Romania.




























Jan in Czech










and Milan











all above also accessport & GTC tuned


Loads more Titans running round France, Germany, Holland, Belgium, Norway, Italy and Greece.



a few random pics from other update thread


GTC 90mm vs Milltek 76mm vs Sunline 80mm vs GTC 80mm


----------



## jiaim (Mar 23, 2008)

would like to see the studio pics (maybe for the official release) and detailled pics of the silent version, i think i'm not only one , your products looks so good.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

system looks like a piece if art benji


----------



## V22 (May 19, 2009)

what carbon rear apron have you got on your car Ben & price ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

V22 said:


> what carbon rear apron have you got on your car Ben & price ?


GTC of course 


We have a carbon aero parts list as long as my arm for release in new year :thumbsup:

Full carbon front spoiler
Rear 
Side skirts
Wing 
GT1 bonnet
Rear diffuser fins
Mirrors
VR engine cover
Canards
Trunk
Grill
Doors

+ more


Also clutch packs, trans cooler, extended baffled oil pan, rotors, suspension, inconel + more


----------



## bignig (Apr 3, 2008)

Ben, my kids are going to be real upset with you. There xmas list has just halved in anticipation for your new products. Unless my seven year old would like a carbon fibre front splitter for xmas that he could lend to his dad.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bignig said:


> Ben, my kids are going to be real upset with you. There xmas list has just halved in anticipation for your new products. Unless my seven year old would like a carbon fibre front splitter for xmas that he could lend to his dad.:thumbsup:


LOL, its worth a try haha. but don't blame me if there's tears


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ben

In the y pipe photos, which is your steel version and which is Millteks?

Are they different diameter and what do they both measure?

D


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sumo69 said:


> Ben
> 
> In the y pipe photos, which is your steel version and which is Millteks?
> 
> ...


Hi David, there are 4 Y-pipes in the photo

From Left: GTC Ti 90mm, Milltak 76mm (quoted on their website), GTC Ti 80mm and finally Sunline 80mm. Our Steel version (80mm) is not in the photo and neither is Amuse which we've tested.

Weight wise the winner is Sunline at amazing 2.9kg, mainly due to thiner layer and also NO flex. GTC Ti is little heavier at 3.1kg but has thicker wall and also the flex to allow for mild engine movement. If i remember correctly the Milltak Y came in at 8.4 kg.

Anyone know the weight of the Milltak 76mm exhaust system ? a Swiss dealer of ours told us it was 21kg, which can't be right as oem is 17.45kg.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Ben, do you sell the 90mm Ti Y-Pipe on it's own? and if so does that work with the standard exhaust.

Just thinking it's a good idea to get the Ti version then at a later date you could then ad the rest of the Ti Racing system?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> Ben, do you sell the 90mm Ti Y-Pipe on it's own? and if so does that work with the standard exhaust.
> 
> Just thinking it's a good idea to get the Ti version then at a later date you could then ad the rest of the Ti Racing system?


All y-pipes by their very nature, work with the standard exhaust, and yes, Ben will sell you the y-pipe on its own. Just give Ben a call.

Your last comment is very true too, and is what I would have done had I not gotten the full GTC Titan bug!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Did you upgrade from a Y-Pipe to full Titan Charles ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yep. I had a Willall Y-pipe from Australia until last week.

I wouldnt hesitate having a y-pipe again, but I couldnt resist a full on Titanium zorst.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Ah, so how much louder/deeper etc is the full Ti, over just a Y-Pipe ? 

Did you go for the Race or Street version ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

tbh its the cats removal which brings most the loudness. full decat is really quite loud.

yes 90mm will fit on oem exhaust, as flanges are similar. with this combo the sound is different due to extra bends in oem exhaust. A full decat with straight 90mm you can even hear the turbo spool and shoot flames depending on map.

Sadly we've now sold out of the batch of Race 90mm non road legal editions, i totally underestimated demand.

No more until new year. Im overseas right now mapping / checking out 35's in hk/sg/kl.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ChuckUK said:


> Ah, so how much louder/deeper etc is the full Ti, over just a Y-Pipe ?
> 
> Did you go for the Race or Street version ?


I have the street version as I thought I may have trouble with noise limits at certain tracks.

The sound is different to my old y-pipe. 

1. A touch more drone at certain revs and at certain speeds, but not in a bad way.

2. Totally mad rushing sound at higher revs, completely intoxicating and due to Titanium being different to Steel (so I'm told!).

At street speeds there isnt much difference in volume, just a different tone. I'd say the y-pipe is deeper and a touch more muffled sound, but the titanium is sharp and defined. 

All in all, my old y-pipe was great but the Titanium GTC Titan is in another league. Cant recommend it highly enough.


----------



## cookie monster (Nov 24, 2009)

hi ben how much would you sell one of those std rear sections for ??


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Amazing! been there done that brought the T shirt, love it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

cookie monster said:


> hi ben how much would you sell one of those std rear sections for ??


Hi Cookie Monster !

GB has now officially ended, but lets just pretend its still going a bit longer  only £2,300 + vat combo deal for Titan street performer and Y-pipe. In UK stock. dont forget vat goes up end of the month. now over 50 titans running round europe. GTC Street performer as fitted to fastest UK R35.

pls shoot message to [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

For anyone who hasn't seen the GTC Titan high grade Titanium exhaust in the flesh, its on display at the autosport show on our demo car and the Y-pipe/exhaust on display. Feel the weight and the smooth welds

GTC Titan Street Performer is always in our UK stock and has been since summer, both in Silver finish or blue/purple but currently out of stock of Race edition.

As mentioned also available from a Number of Nissan HPC's inc Belgium http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127626-titan-now-available-nissan-belgium-gt-r-hpc.html France, Italy, Lux and Germany.


We will continue the amazing GB price of 2,300 + vat for 6kg Titan and 3kg Y-pipe combo


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

We should have plenty of great video with those GTC products ... Where is the love ?


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

Ben - Got any quality audio on the Race exhaust yet?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Marks 35 with GTC Titan and Vendross diffuser


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

BuffordTJustice said:


> Ben - Got any quality audio on the Race exhaust yet?


found this on youtube this evening. Our customer Theo's powerful 35 with Titan

YouTube - BadBoy GTR R35 901 hp Secret Racing


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Marks 35 with GTC Titan and Vendross diffuser


looks nice but the off colour match on diffuser would really bug me:bawling:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Welcome to white @ 5000 to 9000 Kelvin


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I just had a look at the first page of this thread and have a question for you Ben.

I notice the Y-Pipe and the two sides of the rear sectiom have small baffles on them, if you make these exhausts from scratch could you make one without (just use more pipework) to increase the db's ? or would removing those and have a negative impact ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> I just had a look at the first page of this thread and have a question for you Ben.
> 
> I notice the Y-Pipe and the two sides of the rear sectiom have small baffles on them, if you make these exhausts from scratch could you make one without (just use more pipework) to increase the db's ? or would removing those and have a negative impact ?



Before release we tested 6 design of Y-pipe, we ko'd the design you are talking about. We are very happy with current set ups


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

French review

"I picked up my GTR yesterday and the sound of the Titan catback is interessent!

I also posted 2 videos on youtube:

YouTube - GTR + GTC TITANE 90MM

YouTube - GTR + GTC TITANE 90MM 


Cordialement/Best regards

Sebastien "


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

So those two vids are the Race version, yet I thought the tips looked a little different ?

What DB does is produce at 1m idle ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> So those two vids are the Race version, yet I thought the tips looked a little different ?
> 
> What DB does is produce at 1m idle ?


yes she is defo Race edition but with Silver Tips


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Think I prefer those tips.

Any idea of DB's at idle ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> Think I prefer those tips.
> 
> Any idea of DB's at idle ?



oops sorry i missed this, we measured 89db @ Idle




















Wet, practice times










Both 35's with GTC Titan 90mm Race ed + full decat

YouTube - very wet silverstone sprint morning practice. Fairuz fauzy driving his personal R35, tuned by GTC

YouTube - very wet silverstone sprint morning practice. Fairuz fauzy driving GTC Titan R35

YouTube - vid4


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ops, that won't get on Track at Bedford then ! LOL


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

That evox was quick then


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

what happened to the Norris designs Evo9??  i am assuming that was the bogie?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bhp said:


> what happened to the Norris designs Evo9??  i am assuming that was the bogie?


yes he got better times after more practice & when dried up. you know what Si's like.

Yup The top evo x was fully stripped, Goodyear race tires, all the gear you name it.

Fairuz said he thinks he could have done a 59 sec with better conditions. he drove the Lotus F1 car round that circuit the previous month lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Titan's selling fast only couple left in stock, can't make them quick enough


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> French review
> 
> "I picked up my GTR yesterday and the sound of the Titan catback is interessent!
> 
> ...





more vids from Seb @ French GT-R meet/track day


Stand video at CHARADE track day

YouTube - stand 1.vob

YouTube - stand 2.vob

My GODZILLA WAS A STAR!


Cordialement/Best regards

Sebastien Perrot


----------

